# Advice -



## Jalops (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello ladies,
I am meant to be starting Donor treatment this Thursday. I swear my last period Thursday 2 October but now I am not 100% sure this was the exact date and could have been a few days beofe!! I forgot to write in my diary!! I am normally around 30-31 cycle.

My doctor says I need to take my Decapeptyl injection 21 days later (24th Oct This Thursday) - I understand the Decapeptyl injection means I will bleed 5-10days after but what if I missed caluculated my last period, does this matter? Or is the Decapeptyl injection making me bleed so that I can stat my drugs alongside the donor.

!!!!
xx


----------



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Jalops, don't worry! I'm kind of in the same position. I'm due to take my down reg shot tomorrow and worried if I had got the right day! 

My clinic asked me to take my shot 7 days after ovulation ie day 21. As far as I'm aware that's the case with all DR shots but I'm not familiar with your DR shot. So would a better way to calculate it be 7 days after ovulation if you were tracking ov of course. 

I was tracking ov so I could be sure when to take my shot but stupidly used digital sticks and normal sticks and got peak readings about 3 days apart so I didn't know where to pitch it! My clinic went for a midway point in the days difference. So what I'm trying to say is I don't think it will make much difference if you are out by a day or two as the shot just quietens your ovaries to allow you to sync with the donor. 

Hope that helps but any doubt get in touch with your clinic.


----------



## Jalops (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh thanks so much Shoegal!!
I have driven my Spainis clinic mad with my worrying emails. The dates of my last period could have been between 26 Sep-02!! I have to take it day 21 as I was sure at first 2nd Oct - but might have been the weekend before!!!!!!
Also this shot is to stop me ovulating the next cycle, I will bleed 5-10 after this and then start meds then. I dont actually have a donor yet!! 
Good luck with you your cycle, we are same time almost!


----------



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck Jalops! Feel free to keep in contact/PM me. I think we all think we're driving our clinics mad! But it's not like we're just ordering a pair of shoes is it! My clinic is always happy to answer any little worries, I hope yours is the same. We have to be sure every step of the way.
xx


----------

